# kakilala



## ranado

what that meaning po?
kakilala...
(Feeling kakilala )
What is that meaning po.?
Salamat po....


----------



## DotterKat

*Kakilala* means an _acquaintance_, such as a colleague or work associate. Somebody known to you, but not necessarily a friend.


----------



## ranado

makapating ng kamay at hita feeling kakilala
So it's mean.
makapating,ano meanig po...


----------

